
What Do Animals See in a Mirror? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/13/symmetry/what-do-animals-see-in-a-mirror
======
dang
This had substantial recent discussion. You can check this by using the search
box at the bottom of most HN pages:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=what+do+animals+see+in+a+mirror#!/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=what+do+animals+see+in+a+mirror#!/story/forever/0/what%20do%20animals%20see%20in%20a%20mirror)

Reposts are ok if a post hasn't had significant attention, but if it has, we
demote them as dupes until a year or so has gone by.

